# Just got the dreaded P21DD. How to proceed with a dealer?



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

So my engine light came on in my 2014 Cruze diesel and I bought a cheap scan tool that showed its P21DD which apparently these cars are notorious for. I've read a few threads about this and I was wondering if anyone with experience could walk me through how to proceed with a local Chevrolet dealer since a lot try to skate on doing anything. The car has 57k on it so I'm well within the extended warranty but am I still looking at being out of pocket for any costs? If this is going to cost me a few hundred dollars, I'm more inclined to just deal with it eventhough it pisses me off since I can't use remote start.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the OP is referring to the "Special Coverage" on the DEF reservoir, which lasts for 10 years or 120k miles.

Should be entirely free to you to have it replaced under said special coverage. I believe this is the correct one: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10126332-9999.pdf


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Mine was replaced a few years back at similar mileage with no out of pocket. It would be best to ask the service writer when making the appointment.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Nothing out of pocket. And if part is not available there should be a loaner.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

Had my DEF tank completely replaced with the DEF temp sending unit... was done at 102K miles. Was covered under 10 yr/120K mile special recall or something... didnt cost me a dime! Be warned~ watch out for the "other" codes the service shop code tester can find that your tester couldnt.


----------



## Safaladi (May 12, 2020)

Just had my DEF tank replaced under special warranty two days ago at the dealer after getting a P21DD. Service consultant originally said it's not covered under a 10yr/120k mile special warranty. I insisted that it is, he double checked and got it covered - nothing out of pocket. I only have 52K on my 2014 diesel, bought July 2013. This forum is worth its weight in gold, I have been a long time lurker...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

JettatoCruze said:


> So my engine light came on in my 2014 Cruze diesel and I bought a cheap scan tool that showed its P21DD which apparently these cars are notorious for. I've read a few threads about this and I was wondering if anyone with experience could walk me through how to proceed with a local Chevrolet dealer since a lot try to skate on doing anything. The car has 57k on it so I'm well within the extended warranty but am I still looking at being out of pocket for any costs? If this is going to cost me a few hundred dollars, I'm more inclined to just deal with it eventhough it pisses me off since I can't use remote start.


Update?


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Update?


Ive been on night **** so I havent had a chance to get to the dealer. I may try tomorrow if theyre open.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Had my tank reservoir replaced 2 times on my 2014. First time was around 30 or 40,000mi and the second time was around 80,000mi. Both of which of course, as mentioned, were covered under the special coverage. The service tech did advise though that the P21DD code can come up for other failures in the system that aren't covered under the special coverage, but it isn't likely. In that case though, it would be a diagnostics charge and then you'd have to pay for what ever needs fixing.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

LiveTrash said:


> Had my tank reservoir replaced 2 times on my 2014. First time was around 30 or 40,000mi and the second time was around 80,000mi. Both of which of course, as mentioned, were covered under the special coverage. The service tech did advise though that the P21DD code can come up for other failures in the system that aren't covered under the special coverage, but it isn't likely. In that case though, it would be a diagnostics charge and then you'd have to pay for what ever needs fixing.


Does that special coverage apply if my cruze has a rebuilt title? I live in Pennsylvania


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Does that special coverage apply if my cruze has a rebuilt title? I live in Pennsylvania


Sounds risky. I'm going to guess no, unless maybe a dealer did it or it was dealer certified?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I believe all warranty/special coverage dies with a salvage title/total.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

LiveTrash said:


> Sounds risky. I'm going to guess no, unless maybe a dealer did it or it was dealer certified?


It has no dealer certification. So it would probably have no warranty even though the emissions weren't damaged at all in the accident


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Just now possibly getting around to this. One more question- this doesnt have to be from the dealer you purchased the car from does it? Or as the original owner. I am the second owner.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JettatoCruze said:


> Just now possibly getting around to this. One more question- this doesnt have to be from the dealer you purchased the car from does it? Or as the original owner. I am the second owner.


Any dealership is able to do the work for that extended warranty, and it should not matter that you are second owner, the warranty is per the VIN, not the owner.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

JettatoCruze said:


> So my engine light came on in my 2014 Cruze diesel and I bought a cheap scan tool that showed its P21DD which apparently these cars are notorious for. I've read a few threads about this and I was wondering if anyone with experience could walk me through how to proceed with a local Chevrolet dealer since a lot try to skate on doing anything. The car has 57k on it so I'm well within the extended warranty but am I still looking at being out of pocket for any costs? If this is going to cost me a few hundred dollars, I'm more inclined to just deal with it eventhough it pisses me off since I can't use remote start.


well...this job falls under "*Special Coverage Adjustment 29400 Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir ". * Here is GM service bulletin, print it out and bring it with you at your GM/Chevrolet dealership, they should replace your DEF heater at no cost:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10126332-9999.pdf


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

I was so into the Cruze that I purchased 2 of them 1 for me and 1 for my wife but I am just about over this.
My car now has 125k on it. I just replaced the AC compressor I get on the road for 2 days and the DPF system errors start again. Does this ever stop??? THE DPF issues are a good reason to move to a electric or just back to NA gas.
I bought these cars to put heavy miles on and save money but I guarantee that with the visits to the dealer for DEF/DPF related issues my cost per mile may be close to my Big Block Chevelle JK  But **** ....


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

So I have 2 more questions before I take my car in for this. 

1. Is there any way to clear these codes to stop the infuriating 65 mph speed limit? I bought a cheap 20ish$ scan tool from Amazon that would allow me to reset the codes for a awhile but ever since the tool started reading the P20B9 code as well, I can no longer clear the codes. Since the majority of my commute is on the interstate, this blows. The car will seemingly reset from the even lower 55 mph speed limit but I cant get rid of the initial speed limit. Is there something about the P20B9 code that is hard locked in the cars ecu? Would disconnecting the battery work?

2. The car has a flash tune by Trifecta. Am I potentially looking at drama if I dont flash the car back to stock before taking it for this replacement?


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

*Update:* About 3 weeks ago I took my car in for this to a local Chevy dealer. For all my paranoia, the experience was completely painless. I was not charged, they got the part surprisingly quickly, and the repair took them maybe an hour and a half after showing up. I have not had any issues since.

If anyone searches for this thread I would like to note that if you have a scan tool with a code clearing function that at some point the tool will no longer be able to reset the countdown to the reduced power mode. Or this was atleast the case with my 25$ tool. A professional tool may be completely different. In any case, relying on simply being able to clear the code before the car went 100 miles to the reduced power mode ended up sticking me with having to commute to work for 2 weeks with a 65mph top speed on the interstate.


----------

